# CAE marginal result.



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, I would love input on this. I am new to goats. this is my first year. I just got results from Biotracking all 3 ND does are bred, yay.
All 3 girls tested negative for CAE
My buck came back marginal with a 39.
He is two years old and from Camanna in Oregon which have a negative herd.
The person i bought him from purchased all of her goats from Camanna and had a closed herd for the two years she had them.
She had a awsome clean place and the goats were well cared for. She had to sell for some personall reasons.
I was a vet tech so I am not freaked out as I know how tests and titers work. Just new to the goat world.
So can I not advertise my herd as negative?
Should I retest him?
I have babies due in 3 1.2 weeks, any concerns for them?
Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Definitely re-test. Had he been sick or vaccinated in the couple months before the test? Some antibodies can cross-react with the test.

Personally, I would retest with 2 labs - biotracking, because they're the only ones who show the "% inhibition" and your state university lab or someplace like WADDL. Biotracking is only $5 plus shipping and blood draw. The reason I would test with them is to see if the % inhibition goes up or down.

It would be a good idea to wait a month or more, but if you planned to sell your babies close to birth, then send the retest in about a week before kids are due so you have some data before you start talking to buyers.

There is a small theoretical possibility that the buck could transmit CAE to the kids. Everyone reports that it doesn't happen, though (search this forum for buck CAE). But, personally, I would hold the kids back to figure things out rather than sell them from a possibly CAE+ buck (you'll have to decide your own path on that).


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I would retest at a low stress time- have you vaccinated, dewormed, or has he had any illnesses in the six weeks before you tested? Sometimes those can raise the titer levels. Also, CAE is 99% of the time only transferred from raw milk and blood so the kids should be perfectly fine as long as the dams are negative.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I bought him in September and he has been very healthy. No vaccines have been given. I would say the only stress is he was in wild rut but that seems to be better.
I used Bio tracking in Idaho. I can do another test in a few weeks to see what it says.
So frustrating as I thought I was being so careful with my research and starting my heard.
Any other thoughts or suggestions, thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would retest as well....he is still below the "Positive" mark but way too close to it for comfort..I would wait to retest until he is fully out of rut and feeling comfortable..waiting a month or so wont hurt...CAE is not passed easily by casual contact, so dont stress that...just let him be a while...let him fully come out of rut...then retest...((hugs))


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

When I was reading about selenium recently, I noticed that there is a lot of information on how it relates to viruses and the immune system in humans. I don't think there have been any studies on selenium and CAE in goats, but it seems possible that there would be similar findings. To sum up various articles relating to different viruses, in humans that are selenium deficient, virusus are more likely to mutate into more virulent forms, inflammation can be increased, and there can be more viral shedding. (Deficiency in vitamin E can also lead to more virulent viruses.)

So....no data on goats, but I think this would just be one more reason to make sure that your goat(s) have adequate selenium and Vitamin E. Check to see if you are in a selenium deficient area and supplement as needed. A local vet should have some guidelines. Good luck.

Here is an article about the AIDS virus and selenium. CAE and AIDS are both caused by retroviruses, but I don't know how similar anything else about them might be. http://www.naturalnews.com/024991_selenium_protein_virus.html


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

glndg said:


> When I was reading about selenium recently, I noticed that there is a lot of information on how it relates to viruses and the immune system in humans. I don't think there have been any studies on selenium and CAE in goats, but it seems possible that there would be similar findings. To sum up various articles relating to different viruses, in humans that are selenium deficient, virusus are more likely to mutate into more virulent forms, inflammation can be increased, and there can be more viral shedding. (Deficiency in vitamin E can also lead to more virulent viruses.)
> 
> So....no data on goats, but I think this would just be one more reason to make sure that your goat(s) have adequate selenium and Vitamin E. Check to see if you are in a selenium deficient area and supplement as needed. A local vet should have some guidelines. Good luck.
> 
> Here is an article about the AIDS virus and selenium. CAE and AIDS are both caused by retroviruses, but I don't know how similar anything else about them might be. http://www.naturalnews.com/024991_selenium_protein_virus.html


very interesting:think: Tonight I was out giving the girls some of the seleinum and Vit e gel and he wanted some so I gave him a dose as well. 
I am going to retest him in a couple weeks.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I would retest as well....he is still below the "Positive" mark but way too close to it for comfort..I would wait to retest until he is fully out of rut and feeling comfortable..waiting a month or so wont hurt...CAE is not passed easily by casual contact, so dont stress that...just let him be a while...let him fully come out of rut...then retest...((hugs))


Thanks, I will retest in a couple weeks. It will be 5-6 weeks since I pulled his blood and it will still be before the first Doe kids.
Since I do know where he came from and where he has been and he is a very healthy boy I am not too worried. As you said at least it was not a positive.
so I will take a deep breath and resubmit the test.
Thank you for the hug I needed that


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

SugarBush Farms said:


> I would retest at a low stress time- have you vaccinated, dewormed, or has he had any illnesses in the six weeks before you tested? Sometimes those can raise the titer levels. Also, CAE is 99% of the time only transferred from raw milk and blood so the kids should be perfectly fine as long as the dams are negative.


None of the above except for being in Rut. Thanks good to know about the transmission


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

harleybarley said:


> Definitely re-test. Had he been sick or vaccinated in the couple months before the test? Some antibodies can cross-react with the test.
> 
> Personally, I would retest with 2 labs - biotracking, because they're the only ones who show the "% inhibition" and your state university lab or someplace like WADDL. Biotracking is only $5 plus shipping and blood draw. The reason I would test with them is to see if the % inhibition goes up or down.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I am going to retest in a couple weeks before the girls kid


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

I think you did a lot right. Assuming the person who sold them was honest - that's a clean pathway (single herd of origin, reputable breeder, negative herd). I think you've got a negative - but I always worry about a false positive, regardless, and I like to see it cleared up before moving goats. Other types of bugs can skew CAE results.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

SerenitySquare said:


> Thank you, I am going to retest in a couple weeks before the girls kid


They could get false negatives if tested in late pregnancy. My vet wouldn't even test then.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When you retest, send it to another lab. It is like getting a second opinion from a doctor. You don't go back to the same doctor for a second opinion. Send this one to WADDL.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

glndg said:


> They could get false negatives if tested in late pregnancy. My vet wouldn't even test then.


That is good to know for the future testing of the girls.
This marginal test was on my buck.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> When you retest, send it to another lab. It is like getting a second opinion from a doctor. You don't go back to the same doctor for a second opinion. Send this one to WADDL.


Thanks Karen, I plan to send to WADDL and since I am in WA it will very affordable.'Will let everyone know what I find out.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

*Cae update good news*

Well I just got off the phone with the Vet at WADDL. Tully is negative for everything. I decided that I would just do the whole Biosecurity screen and not only is he negative for the CAE fut everything else.
The vet was great and answered some questions about testing, false results and what can effect them.
I am sharing this as I want people to know that if they get a marginal or positive to retest. 
I will retest in 6 months to make sure that is still the case but knowing where he came from and how he is health wise I am sure he is negative.
What a relief and another learning experience.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is wonderful news!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That's great!!


----------

